# Haywire - Blu-Ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8609[/img] *Title: Haywire
Starring: Gina Carano, Channing Tatum, Ewan McGregor, Michael Douglas, Antonio Banderas, Michael Fassbender
Directed by: Stephen Soderbergh
Written by: Lem Dobbs
Studio: Lionsgate
Rated: R
Runtime: 93 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: May 1st, 2012* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :1star: 
*HTS Overall Score:*79



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8615[/img]*Summary*

Stephen Soderbergh has given audiences a vast array of films and film styles throughout his career, from the light and witty caper of "Ocean's 11" and its sequels, to his indie-style plague thriller "Contagion", without turning away his audience, which, in my opinion, is a credit to his unique and passionate directing style. I was very excited going into "Haywire", being a huge Soderbergh fan hoping for another masterpiece, but willing to accept a solid spy actioneer, at the very least. Soderbergh fans will instantly recognize the yellowish tint he employs to his more action-oriented pieces, giving them a rather 70's spy thriller vibe. Unfortunately, that's the first, and mostly the last, piece of typical Soderbergh flair that we will see throughout the movie. We are immediately thrust into the middle of the plot as Mallory Kane (Carano) is being extracted by another agent from a seemingly botched job. However, suspicions arise and the other agent (Tatum) attacks her and tries to forcefully apprehend Mallory. Escaping by the skin of her teeth, Mallory forces a teenager to give her his car and patch up her bullet wounds mid-driving. Here she begins to unfold her tale of betrayal and deception to the youngster. 

It seems that Mallory's boss and ex-lover Kenneth (Ewan McGregor) sent her on a mission with a freelance spy named Paul (Michael Fassbender) to be the "eye candy" (as Mallory Kane put it) and ends up being attacked by Paul. Unraveling the threads, she finds out that Kenneth set her up and put out a burn notice on her. One thing we learned from our encounter with Tatum earlier in the film is that Mallory Kane is not one to take things lying down. Using the impressive skills that she honed into an art, she starts her own hunt of the men who betrayed her, trying to find out who else is involved and why Kenneth stabbed her in the back. Most of this exposition is employed through the use of flashbacks as Kane narrates. The film comes to a point when the federal agent who contracted Kenneth's firm to do the job allies with Mallory and points her in Kenneth's direction as he proceeds to interrogate her father concerning her whereabouts. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8611as[/img] I found it a rather blase experience. There was no emotional attachment created for these characters, so the audience has a hard time caring whether they live or die. Soderbergh's script seemed unnaturally truncated, like there was much left on the cutting room floor that would have fleshed out an overly convoluted and tension-less film. The trademark wit is missing, and surprisingly enough, it seemed that Bill Paxton and Gina Carano were the only two actors who really put any effort into it at all. For a film directed by an excellent director, and with so many A-list actors included, I was surprisingly disappointed. Now, don't get me wrong: "Haywire" was not a horrible movie by any means. There were great action scenes, and the lead actually made me BELIEVE that she could really take care of herself instead of having to use stunt doubles, flexibility, and handycam work. This appears like a problem that started and ended on the cutting room floor. 

*Rating:* 

Rated R for some violence

*Video* :4.5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8612[/img] Lionsgate's 1080p AVC transfer is a thing of beauty, as long as one recognizes the cinematic techniques for which that Soderbergh is famous. Like most Soderbergh spy movies, "Haywire" sports that light yellowish/red tint that one would associate with a 70's film. The film is very faithful to the theatrical release that I saw and, in my opinion, looks even better. I see no visible artifacting, and the oversaturated colors that Soderbergh employs are bright and colorful without hedging out the rest of the visual spectrum. Night-time scenes are the best in my opinion: Mallory hides in shadows that are not too deep thus keeping her invisible to the audience and I saw no color banding in my eyes. Easily one of my favorite transfers of the year.

*Audio* :4.5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8613[/img] "Haywire's" audio seems to be just as different from your average actioneer as the story line. The film starts with a rather dialoge driven track that seems to be rather subdued and mild, but once the action starts, the track kicks into full gear giving us a sonic driven attack of gunshots and careening side channel action through the streets of Barcelona. "Haywire" gives us a roller coaster of a ride in terms of consistency, one scene being soft, subdued with only a very 70's ish background score only to jump to the front row and rouse us out of our seats with an aggressive display of explosions or hand to hand combat scenes. I have one gripe with the track and two praises. My gripe: Channing Tatum and Laura San Giacoma both mumbled their lines so much I had to turn on subtitles sometime to hear what they were saying. Praise wise, I have to give Soderbergh credit for using much more realistic gunshot pops rather than the overly loud and bass heavy gunshots of your typical action movie. Also, the soundtrack was purely brilliant. A nice soft 70's elevator sound permeated the whole movie, not once did you have your typical action soundtrack that tries to keep the audience on their toes the whole movie, whipping them into a frenzy of anticipation. Rather it let us sit back and watch the movie unfold without our audio senses being manipulated. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8614[/img]*Extras:* :1star:

• Gina Carono In Training - _An interesting behind the scenes look at Carano's MMA history as well as some in depth deconstruction of the films fight choreograpy. As a martial artist myself it was incredibly satisfying to see the amount of actors doing their own stunts and the pure skill the Carono demonstrates in her fight scenes_

• The Men of Haywire	




*Overall:* :4stars:

I had high hopes for "Haywire", being a massive Soderbergh buff, and this movie had everything I like in an action movie, Guns, knives, intrigue, martial arts and a gorgeous lead who could beat me senseless without blinking. Unfortunately, it fell flat without hitting home. There was nothing bad in the way it was executed and the acting was very solid for an action movie, it just felt.... The best way I can describe it is that it felt "lacking." There was nothing that sucked one into the story and made one feel connected to the characters. Everything felt a bit truncated, both script wise and editing wise, as if there was a lot of material left out. I enjoyed the movie for the action movie it was, but I was disappointed that for a Soderbergh film, it was very simple and forgettable. Overall, I would say this is worth a rental.

*Recommendation: Rent it​*


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Like you, I had high hopes for this movie, but most of the other reviews that I've read are pretty much in line with your review, so I'm going to rent or borrow, and I'm in no big hurry to do either of those.

Thank you for taking the time to review it on our behalf, Mike!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review. To me this movie was rather flat. I personally am not a fan of the video as the colors were just a bit much for me. The whites such as light from a window had a bursting effect. I did however enjoy the audio side as well as the fighting scenes. Gina Carano is impressive and I think we're witness to the next female action star. Count me as a big fan of her.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Haywire was a good attempt that failed miserably. I'm a fan of Gina Carano in the UFC and saw this movie in the theater because of her but she couldn't act her way out of a wet paper bag. The fight scenes were fun and believable but my friends and I laughed out loud a few times at some of the lines in the movie that were supposed to be serious.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Infrasonic said:


> Haywire was a good attempt that failed miserably. I'm a fan of Gina Carano in the UFC and saw this movie in the theater because of her but she couldn't act her way out of a wet paper bag. The fight scenes were fun and believable but my friends and I laughed out loud a few times at some of the lines in the movie that were supposed to be serious.


Not bad for her first movie IMO. With a little coaching I think she'll be just fine. Sign me up for her next action flick.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I bought this one blind, but still haven't seen it. Hopefully I will enjoy this one, but the review makes me a bit worried.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> Thanks for the review. I bought this one blind, but still haven't seen it. Hopefully I will enjoy this one, but the review makes me a bit worried.


The enjoyment is in watching a female kick some serious butt. Some pretty impressive fight scenes. As for the actual movie…a rent for sure.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike! :T

I am not sure I want to see this one - I get to see enough of a female kicking butt at home! :bigsmile:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Haha I bet! I have a wife and two kids and they all kick my butt here!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, know that feeling guys 

and to Jon, don't think it'll be a bad experience. it was fun as a mindless action flick but It just wasn't up to the normal Soderbergh quality


----------



## Peter Rygiel (Jan 21, 2010)

Carano does a pretty fine job as lead female actress. Her interactions with the other characters felt genuine and she delivered her lines convincingly. She was earnest when the scene called for it and cavalier and playful other times. I think she has a promising future in more physical roles and ultimately in a drama. Channing Tatum, Ewan McGregor (I’d like to see him in more roles; he can be very diverse and interesting), Antonio Banderas, Bill Paxton, and Michael Douglas contribute equally.

Natural beauty (Carano nicely fills out a cocktail dress), an expert background in mixed martial arts combined with its growing popularity, and acting ability have allowed Carano entrance into Hollywood movie territory. Under the tutelage of hotshot directed Steven Soderbergh Carano has definitely proven herself as an actress worthy of starring on the silver screen and I doubt it’ll be long before she’s cast in a big budget movie for summer release.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter Rygiel said:


> Carano does a pretty fine job as lead female actress. Her interactions with the other characters felt genuine and she delivered her lines convincingly. She was earnest when the scene called for it and cavalier and playful other times. I think she has a promising future in more physical roles and ultimately in a drama. Channing Tatum, Ewan McGregor (I’d like to see him in more roles; he can be very diverse and interesting), Antonio Banderas, Bill Paxton, and Michael Douglas contribute equally.
> 
> Natural beauty (Carano nicely fills out a cocktail dress), an expert background in mixed martial arts combined with its growing popularity, and acting ability have allowed Carano entrance into Hollywood movie territory. Under the tutelage of hotshot directed Steven Soderbergh Carano has definitely proven herself as an actress worthy of starring on the silver screen and I doubt it’ll be long before she’s cast in a big budget movie for summer release.


yup, agree on that. just a tidbit I forgot to fit in the review. Gina Carrano's delivery was so bad in terms of her voice that what you hear in the film ISN'T Gina. Soderbergh had her voice dubbed over by Laura San Giacomo (Mya from "Just shoot me" and the crazy chick in "Quigley Down Under").


----------

